# Fly Line Cleaner



## Norris Cay (May 31, 2010)

Hello, does anyone know the best line cleaner to use, there are several online and im sure they are all about the same. Or does anyone know the secret to cleaning line? Thanks


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Glide Fly Line Dressing. You want the little green cleaner box too. See link for photo. You can buy this setup (cleaner and box) at many fly shops or online. The box is lines with 4 felt pads and you squirt a little Glide cleaner on it, and pull your fly line through the box. When closed around the line, the box and felt pads add pressure and do a pretty good job cleaning and stretching your fly line.

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/31597?pi=424357&qs=3012739-Google_Base&subrnd=0


----------



## Norris Cay (May 31, 2010)

Thanks, ill give that a try.


----------



## Norris Cay (May 31, 2010)

Do you fish in salt or freshwater mostly?


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

I bought some cheap fly line cleaner at Academy last weekend and after using it, my fly line actually felt sticky and I had a hard time shooting line. Maybe I used it wrong. I put a glob in a paper towel and pulled my line through it while squeezing with my other hand. Then I wrapped a clean paper towel around the line and squeezed and pulled my line through again. A lot of dirt and grime was on the paper towel but it must have left some residue on the line because once I was on the water and my line was wet, I was having heck getting line out. So either the Academy fly line dressing sucks or I did it wrong.


----------



## eatmymosca (Mar 10, 2008)

*line dressing*

Armor all or rain-x and it makes your line shoot better.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

I'll jump over to your this thread since mine isn't getting too many bites...

The most common advice I've heard is to put your line in a solution of warm water and a mild soap like Ivory or mild dishwashing soap. Then run the fly line through a soft cloth. Some say to soak for as long as a day. Personally I only soak the line for about an hour. I've used kitchen sinks, hotel bath tubs and coolers to soak line. I admit most of my flyfishing is in cold tailwaters but I am logging more time on the ULM.

The second part is to dress the line. There seems to be a wide variety of opinions about this part of the process. I'm of the opinion that the line should be clean first, but I have used dressing while on the water to help. Currently, I'm using SA products and their dressing with some degree of lasting slickness. In researching the Web, many say to stick with the products made for fly lines. I've heard about car wax and Armor All having positive results, but I never tried it.

I'm thinking my problem might be more of a worn line issue than just dirt.


----------



## Norris Cay (May 31, 2010)

I bought the cleaner that Flatscat1 added the link to, so when i get it in next week ill try it out and let yall know how it went.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Nothing will make an old, cracking fly line new again - but the Glide cleaner (and especially the handy little green felt box) does a good job removing surface dirt and re-lubricating the line. It is pretty easy.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

If the line is truly dirty, clean with a very small amount of dish washing detergent, then rinse with fresh wate. When the line dries, dress it with armour all. You can carry a can of the Armour All wipes in the boat for an easy on the water dressing.


----------



## Norris Cay (May 31, 2010)

So i cleaned my line last night with the Glide Line Cleaner i bought online, Im not sure if i was supposed to be able to feel anything but ill know tomorrow when im casting. Im going fly fishing for the first time and hope its all what i have prepared for. Ive been casting into the lakes around the house but the fish have not been hungry i guess, hopefully the fish on the coast will be hungry.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

x10 for Glide. Personally I use those gun cleaning patches, cheap and just about the right size. In a pinch, I've used 2001 spray for cars. I'd bet it would be similar to Armour All etc but from what I've found, it doesn't last very long whereas Glide will go for most of the day.

Hot water with a light soapy solution is the ticket for actually cleaning the line then put a conditioner on it like Glide.


----------

